# Cannot locate IP address on ethernet connection



## GuAiDe (Oct 13, 2008)

Hello:

I have a Verizon FIOS connection which works fine on my wireless network or when I hook it up by Ethernet to my notebook computer, but is unable to locate a IP network address on my desktop machine when I connect to that computer by Ethernet. No matter if I set it to find the address automatically, try to put in it manually, or force the computer to find it, I cannot get the desktop to locate the IP address. The router is fine, the network card seems ok, and the drivers (for a TRENDnet Gigabit PCI adapter) are installed. 

Any thoughts on what is wrong and how I can get the computer to find the IP address? 

Thank you.

Gu Ai De


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

Locate Network Adapters from Device Manager. In here, see if you can find any *! or X or ?* symbols.

==============================
From the troublesome computer verify that all your network services are Started from Control Panel=> switch to Classic View then Admin Tools=> Services: 

• COM+ Event System (for WZC issues) 

• Computer Browser 

• DHCP Client 

• DNS Client 

• Network Connections 

• Network Location Awareness 

• Remote Procedure Call (RPC) 

• Server 

• TCP/IP Netbios helper 

• Wireless Zero Configuration ( XP wireless configurations only) 

• WLAN AutoConfig ( Vista wireless configurations only) 

• Workstation 

==============================
Please disable any Firewalls/Security Software that you have for now.


----------



## GuAiDe (Oct 13, 2008)

Thank you for replying.

I went through all of the "Services" in "Admin Tools" and everything was "Started" as it should be except the Wireless Zero Configuration (I'm running XP), so I started that manually. Afterwards, however, the system was still unable to acquire the IP address. 

I should add that the original device driver for my old PCI adapter is still installed. (Disabled, but installed.) That device is identified with an *"X"* in Device Manager.

Do you have any further suggestions or next steps?

Gu Ai De


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2/SP3.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands, each followed by the Enter key:

_Note: Type only the text in bold for the following commands._

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults, type: *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults, type: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.



After that, please post this:


Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## GuAiDe (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm using a wireless connection which works fine (only the Ethernet connection is inoperable), so I was able to do a cut-and-paste from the CMD window. Here is the result:

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : NorthPole
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : home

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 3:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : TRENDnet, TEG-PCITXR 32-bit 10/100/1000

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-14-D1-1D-14-C1

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : home
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Medialink MWN-USB150N
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C8-3A-35-C7-62-5F
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.2
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
71.252.0.12
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, August 17, 2010 11:04:33 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, August 18, 2010 11:04:33 AM

Thanks much. 

Gu Ai De


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I need to see this from the failing computer.


----------



## GuAiDe (Oct 13, 2008)

Hello:

My apologies for not being clear. That information was from the failing computer. What I was trying to say was that I can use a wireless connection on the problem computer; it is only when I try to connect by Ethernet that it cannot locate the IP address. 

Gu Ai De


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Let's see it with a cable connected. Make sure the cable and port on the router is known to be a working set.


----------



## GuAiDe (Oct 13, 2008)

Here is the IPCONFIG information with the cable connected. I've confirmed that the cable and router port are both fine by hooking them up to a different computer (a notebook), which I can then connect to the Internet with no problems. The difficulty seems specific to this one computer.

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Ed>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : NorthPole
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 3:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : TRENDnet, TEG-PCITXR 32-b

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-14-D1-1D-14-C1
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.239.216
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

C:\Documents and Settings\Ed>


Gu Ai De


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, I'd suspect either the driver or a defective network port. Try manually updating the driver for this port first.


----------

